# Lease Contract Help



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I googled equine lease agreement when I leased my TB and used the one from equuisite.com


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's a good one that you should be able to modify to your own needs. (there is some spacing and lines for information that disappeared when I pasted it. Hopefully you can just copy and paste it to a Word document......

*LEASE CONTRACT*

Name of Horse: 
Registry: Registration Number: 

Sex: HT: Age: Color: Breed:

Markings: 

The LEGAL OWNER of the above named HORSE agrees to lease HORSE to LEASEE under the following terms and conditions:
Boarding location of HORSE during lease term: 

Lease term is from through . LEASEE agrees to pay LEGAL OWNER a fee of per month, due on the day of each month. If payment is days late, this lease contract is null and void.

All feeding, farrier and boarding fees will be paid by LEGAL OWNER during lease term.

All veterinary fees will be paid for by the LEGAL OWNER, with the exception of the horse being injured while under the direct care in the presence of the LEASEE.

LEASEE can ride the HORSE at anytime with the exception of: 

Farrier fees of the horse will be paid for by: 

LEASEE MAY/MAY NOT (circle one) transport HORSE:
Comments: 

LEASEE is responsible for all transportation fees, emergency as well as routine, incurred if LEASEE is transporting horse for trail, showing and/or training to grounds that are not the property of ______________________________ during lease term.

LEASEE is responsible for all veterinary fees incurred by emergency while HORSE is under the direct care in the presence of the LEASEE. 
The LEASEE will notify the LEGAL OWNER within hours of any emergency services incurred while HORSE is in the direct care in the presence of the LEASEE.

LEGAL OWNER is responsible for all other veterinary fees incurred by emergency as well as routine during lease term.

This lease may be canceled at any time by either LEASEE or LEGAL OWNER.

I UNDERSTAND AND AGREE TO ALL THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THE LEASE CONTRACT:

LEGAL OWNER (print name): 
ADDRESS: Phone:
PHONE NUMBERS___________________________________________________________________________

LEGAL OWNER Signature: Date: 

LEASEE: 
ADDRESS: Phone: 
PHONE NUMBERS___________________________________________________________________________
LEASEE Signature: Date:


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your time and replies. The potential leaser flaked out and never even made it out to try the horse. Oh well. If I ever do find somebody, I will refer back here. Thanks again


----------

